# Clear Creek - New Obstruction in Creek, after Ox Bow in Cork-screw



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ADVISORY UPDATE
*​ 
*Clear Creek Canyon - (After Ox Bow, Near Corkscrew) 
Is Now Clear of Large Boulder*​ 

Attention Rafters:


The large boulder in Clear Creek Canyon that is located after Ox Bow and after the Corkscrew curve, has been moved to the bank of the creek. Now that the boulder has been relocated to the side of the creek, there is a clear path for users of the creek. 


Thank you for your cooperation as we progress in the construction of a new trail along the creek. Rock fall mitigation activities will continue next week. 


If you have any questions regarding the project, please contact us.




Peaks To Plains Trail
Public Information Team
303.569.9972
p2ptrail.com


----------



## damonhimself (May 19, 2014)

We are running this this weekend. Hopefully they are done or not working on removal on Sat.


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Rock Mitigation is scheduled to finish this Friday.


----------



## quesihealy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for keeping us posted

Sent from my VS980 4G using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

